# Identify each picture of a LR web galery



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 3, 2012)

Two years ago I published LR galeries using LR 2. I had no difficulties to identify each picture of a galery with the size of each painting (I photograph my paintings).
Now, with LR 3.5 it's impossible. When I enter a size it is applied, the same one, to all the pictures of the galery.
Can someone help?

Thanks

JLouis


----------



## erro (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't understand... can you explain beter? Size of painting? Enter size? What? Where?


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

Considering a LR web galery in the making...a series of several pictures...Under each picture I want to put a caption..a different caption for each.
On LR - Web- on the right panel, when I fill in a caption, it is the same for all the pictures..
Is that clear?
Thanks for help.


----------



## erro (Mar 4, 2012)

OK, you mean this:




If you selct "Custom text", then yes, it will be the same for all images. If you want individual captions you have to use one of the "tokens", for example "Caption". That way you can first go into the library and metadata panel, and enter an individual caption for each photo. Then that individual text will be displayed for each photo. You can also select "Edit" and create your own text templates in the web module.


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great..Big step.. But how do you arrive to that list here above (from caption kursiv to edit)? When I click on the right of "caption" I can chose "custom text"and afterwards I can only fill in "custom text" as you showed on your upper picture. 
When I click on the right of "caption" I can also choose "Modify" at the bottom of the list. It leads to a little screen called "Text samples editor"..

JLouis
http://kuntzeljl.free.fr/


----------



## erro (Mar 4, 2012)

That list is displayed when you click the two up/down-arrows. There you'll find a list of some pre-defined presets, and by clicking "Edit..." you can create your own presets by chosing to combine a number of different fields including file info, metadata, custom text etc. This is how I made for example my preset called "Title (fet) | caption (kursiv)" which prints the title in bold and the caption in italics, and separates the two by a vertical line:


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

OK...I found this screen.. My LR is in french..I translated"Text samples editor"..Its "text template editor..
But Do I have to open this screen for each picture? And where do I have to fill in.. the caption of the picture (146X114cm..for instance..)
Thank you for patience..


----------



## clee01l (Mar 4, 2012)

Jumping back a step Jean-Louis.  Your original intent is to have each painting's dimensions displayed in the Gallery Caption.  First, I think you need to add those unique dimensions into one of the metadata fields for each image.  If you include the painting's dimensions in the image IPTC Caption field  and then display the metadata "Caption" variable in the Gallery Caption area, you will get a unique caption for each image in the Web Gallery.   There is no need for a "Custom Text"  variable to be displayed in the Web Gallery Caption.   The terminology does seem confusing since the Metadata Caption can be used for the Web Gallery Caption and so can other metadata fields.


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

When I put "Caption" or "Custom text" in the "Preset" field.. and below "example" "146X114cm" for instance..This caption appears below each picture..Whatever I do..


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

What do you call "Gallery Caption" area? Is it different from "Image (or picture) information" area?
Its crazy.. I did in the past with LR 2 (you can see it on my web site under "Peinture"-2008 or 2009)


----------



## clee01l (Mar 4, 2012)

Jean-Louis, What is the name of the Web Gallery Preset that you are using in LR?   Where do you want the Painting dimension info to be located on the image?  Can you publish a web gallery with some images showing us what you are experiencing and provide the link to it?  Then please describe in detail how you would like it to look?  Most web galleries have text two text fields.  Called Title and Caption. While these appear to be fixed in position in the borders of the image, Different Presets have them located in different places.  (I don't remember Web Galleries since I don't use the, but you can also create your own custom Web Gallery Presets.  That might give you more control over the placement of the two fields. )

I think with this information, I might be able to offer suggestions to help you achieve the web page that you want to see.


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry, I forgot to send the link to my site: 
http://kuntzeljl.free.fr/

The pages "Peintures" 2008 and 2009 are LR 2 pages. That's exactly what I want. You'll see there how the caption is placed, under the picture.
I use the Ivory LR preset.
Thank you


----------



## erro (Mar 4, 2012)

Go to the Library module, select one of your images and go to the Metadata panel on the right hand side. Fill in the dimensions (for example 146X114cm) in the "Caption" field. This is now the caption text for that one photo, stored as metadata.





Do this for all the photos you want.

Next, go to the web module. In the "Image info" panel, select "Caption" as the Caption:





This will make LR read the metadatafield called "Caption" (the one where you entered 146X114cm earlier) and use that information (unique text for each photo) as the caption-text for that photo in the web album.


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Robert. Seems to be obvious..and should work.
When I did my last galeries, two years ago, with LR2, I'm quite sure, it was easier..
I will let you know if it really works.


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Mar 4, 2012)

It works...Thank you Robert
Thank you Cletus


----------

